

Show HN: A cloud based audio editor built in about 100 hours - shoham
http://www.feed-forward.net/record
Still in beta, looking for ideas and testers.  Some nice features:  You can import from your account on FeedForward (if you have one) and you can import from your desktop.  Multitrack recording and editing (right now includes a few editing options, like cut, paste, copy)  Publish and even sell your recordings on our platform, commission free.  Some things to look out for in the next round:  Electronic instruments, more effects for the editor, sequencing, and your ideas!  Thanks, and have fun!<p>PS:  No need to sign up to record or export individual tracks or your mix.
======
shoham
You can record, edit, and export from the editor. Also import into from disk,
from community, and from your works if you have an account. Look for
electronic instruments in coming versions, as well as sequencing, and notation
tools.

Thanks, HN!

